
Backup PostgreSQL to Cloud - Abishek_Muthian
https://abishekmuthian.com/backup-postgresql-to-cloud/
======
tyldum
Useful. Pgbackrest can natively backup to S3 and Azure, for a more complete
experience.

------
dddw
Restic is a really nice tool IMO. Takes a little getting used to and seems
like a fusion of programs like veracrypt, git and rsync in one.

